# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Endlers Livebearers

## lyebw225

Have been to a few LFS, but couldn't find any shops selling Endlers Livebearers. Where can i buy them? Preferably some where in the West area. I have a few questions too.
1. Do Endlers Livebearers eat their young? (those small fry that are just born)
2. Are the females of Endlers Livebearers same as that of guppies?
3. Do Endlers Livebearers have heavy bioload?
4. Are Endlers Livebearers known to jump out of the tank?

----------


## yiongcs

have you tried c328?  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

I saw some at c328 last week on saturday.

Check this out for more info on endler's livebearer
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/poecilia-wingei/

----------


## lyebw225

yes i've checked C328, but unfortunately didn't manage to find...around which part of the shop u saw?

----------


## yiongcs

c328 should have in those small glass tanks at the betta area. no?  :Surprised:

----------


## lyebw225

oh it's there? didn't really take a good look, thought they were all guppies. well, thanks, i'll definitely check it out properly the next time i visit. one question though, are the female Endlers same as female guppies?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Have been to a few LFS, but couldn't find any shops selling Endlers Livebearers. Where can i buy them? Preferably some where in the West area. I have a few questions too.
> 1. Do Endlers Livebearers eat their young? (those small fry that are just born)
> 2. Are the females of Endlers Livebearers same as that of guppies?
> 3. Do Endlers Livebearers have heavy bioload?
> 4. Are Endlers Livebearers known to jump out of the tank?


You can check at places like Qian Hu, they have a few tanks with different variations of endlers. Seaview also stocks endlers too.

I've kept endlers before when i started out to.

They do sometimes eat the tiny newborn fry, so its a good idea to create some areas for the small fry to hide (dense vegetation or caves would be good) until they are large enough not to be eaten.

Endlers are usually overall smaller than normal guppies. They have a similar bio-load as guppies of the same size.

Yes, they can jump out of a tank on occasion... its usually because they somehow got scared or chased by another fish and happen to dart out in the wrong direction.  :Opps:

----------


## lyebw225

ok thanks alot!! will check out Qian Hu if C328 does not sell...the females of Endlers and that of guppies are really too similar, very hard to differentiate!! is size the only way to tell them apart? can Endlers survive in slightly acidic conditions? i'm not too sure about my substrate, i suspect it may contain fertilizers. Will it affect the Endlers?

----------


## yiongcs

was at c328 just now. they do have endlers!  :Smile:  at the betta section there..

----------


## lyebw225

that's awesome, i shall get some the next time i drop by!!! do they sell female Endlers too?  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> ok thanks alot!! will check out Qian Hu if C328 does not sell...the females of Endlers and that of guppies are really too similar, very hard to differentiate!! is size the only way to tell them apart? can Endlers survive in slightly acidic conditions? i'm not too sure about my substrate, i suspect it may contain fertilizers. Will it affect the Endlers?


Yeah, female endlers are very plain color, usually silver or sometimes abit golden... very different from the more colorful male endlers, much bigger too. Most LFS don't sell female endlers though, i think probably because they are so plain that most people wouldn't buy them, or maybe its to restrict breeding?  :Roll Eyes: 

I got mine from a friend so there were some females in the batch, they breed quite easily like other guppy species.

They seem to prefer neutral to slightly alkaline water, though when i shifted them temporarily into a community tank with ADA soil and pH 6.6-6.8, they were still okay... but long term maybe its not so ideal for them.

----------


## lyebw225

hmm okay, thanks for the advice. can i cross breed Endlers and guppies? like using Endler males to breed with female guppies.

----------


## AQMS

when i was there last week, they were sold in packets of 10s.
Yes, you can cross breed Endlers with guppies. I did that and it turn out nice.
I think i saw some females Endlers somewhere in the tank that is near to the counter.

----------


## lyebw225

packets of ten? can buy in smaller quantity? okay i will check out the Endlers when i drop by next time...do they cost the same as guppies? wow you cross bred Endlers with guppies? nice...did the end product look more of a guppy or Endler?

----------


## AQMS

im not sure about smaller quantity,the end product of those two are
guppies that are smaller than normal..

----------


## yiongcs

they got sell at $1 each~

----------


## lyebw225

hmm okay thanks, $1 for males at C328? they don't sell females?

----------


## AQMS

they do,you have to look for it.

----------


## lyebw225

yes i went down in the evening and found them!!! $1 each...i bought a male Endler and two females...they are currently in my RCS tank.

----------


## stormhawk

> Have been to a few LFS, but couldn't find any shops selling Endlers Livebearers. Where can i buy them? Preferably some where in the West area. I have a few questions too.
> 1. Do Endlers Livebearers eat their young? (those small fry that are just born)
> 2. Are the females of Endlers Livebearers same as that of guppies?
> 3. Do Endlers Livebearers have heavy bioload?
> 4. Are Endlers Livebearers known to jump out of the tank?


1) Yes, some will eat their fry, especially if they are hybrids between Endlers and the fancy Guppy.
2) Looks the same but size is different, typically smaller as compared to Guppy females.
3) Low bioload, however dependent on size of the population
4) Will jump when stressed due to water quality or perceived threat from humans or other fish. The use of floating plants will minimise this issue.

If you're buying these to hybridise with fancy Guppy, you may get some nice outcomes from the crossings like the Tiger Endlers, which are a hybrid. As what zerofighter mentioned, the resulting hybrids are quite small in size, for the males at least. However, if you want to keep them pure, buy them from reputable breeders who have kept their lines pure-bred. The ones at C328 are almost always sold in mixed groups with other Guppy strains.

----------

